# Router Plate Magnet Question



## Dodgeboy77 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have been looking at router plates with the eventual goal of building a new table. A few plates say that they have, or can be used with, magnets for leveling the plate. For example, the description of the MLCS plate says “Includes magnets and adjusting screws for securing and leveling the plate.”

Can someone tell me how these magnets work?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, you countersink the magnets into the corners of your router table. There is a set screw in each corner of the plate which allows you to level it. The magnets hold the screws in position very well.


----------



## Dodgeboy77 (Jun 14, 2013)

So the magnets help pull the plate down and also keep the adjustment screws from turning due to vibration?

Bill


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

On my Woodpeckers/Incra lift, the magnets (Magnalock) hold the plate down, tight against the leveling screws. A simple system, but with rare-earth magnets, it's very strong. I have to use a small tool to prise the plate upwards to change it and there's a small hole at the side of the plate to allow this.

You could retrofit magnets to an existing table, but obviously they will only work if the plates are metal.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

They're also used with plastic plates that have metal screws as Mike stated. A set of four came with the plastic Grizzly plate I have.


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

Bill, Keep in mind the magnalock ring set is held in place by magnets on the router table plate insert.
INCRA Precision Fence :: Router System Accessories :: INCRA MagnaLOCK Ring Set - 8 Rings

John


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, I coat my set screws with ND Vibra-tite. This is great stuff. It is a thread locker that sets up in 24 hours. You can break it loose easily with an Allen wrench, make an adjustment and in 24 hours it is locked again. The magnets provide a solid base for the adjusting screws and I notice zero movement in the plate. The weight of the router is all that is needed to keep the plate down.


----------



## Dodgeboy77 (Jun 14, 2013)

John - I've seen Incra's Magna-lock system and think it looks like a good way to keep the rings in place. I knew it was different than the plate magnets, though (and easier to understand!)

Mike - I never heard of ND Vibra-tite. I've always been a Loctite guy. Sounds like good stuff, though! Which do you use? I looked up the company site and they have a lot of different products.

Bill


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Vibra-Tite | Vibra-Tite VC-3 Threadmate
I have two bottles, one in my work tool cart and one that stays in my garage. These have lasted many years.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm also interested in the Vibra-Tite. I will request a sample to see if it helps with set screws loosening on my Shopsmith.

The Magnalock is a great system, but not cheap. The magnets hold the plate down very tight and there are adjusting screws to level the plate as well as the lift insert, unlike some systems with plastic inserts that clip in and there's no adjustment. The new Incra Clean Sweep plates are compatible with the Magnalock system and really do remove dust and waste, when the fence is not in place. i.e. No dust collection thru the fence.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu2IRr3VK5I&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike said:


> Vibra-Tite | Vibra-Tite VC-3 Threadmate
> I have two bottles, one in my work tool cart and one that stays in my garage. These have lasted many years.


Mike
Thanks for the info in that product. I havent seen it here yet though. 3-4 years ago it was difficult to find any thread locker, now you will find several types of LockTite in every DIY stores. Can the small tube of that stuff be mailed international?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I can call and check next week Steve.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

I found it in the UK alright, via Amazon and direct from 2 companies. At £1 ($1.53) it's a good price. Shame the UK shipping is double that!!!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike said:


> I can call and check next week Steve.


Thanks


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

It's worth noting that the leveling screws are incorporated in the center of the magnets. I just took a look at mine and (without removing one) it appears that the magnet holder is the threaded portion and the center part takes the hex key. This means that the full force of the magnet is always applied to the plate, regardless of height adjustment. Neat.


----------

